# Really?



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Are you surprised?







Paul


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Think you would get throwed out for heckling the install teacher!


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Notice he was there a half hour early. He wanted front seats.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

What store was that in?....think of the sales they will make...tubing, valves, and all those spendy shark bites.....in a way it's brilliant, but really not nice.....you should pass some cards out during it so you can have the repair work after handy HO's Eff it into a tangle.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> What store was that in?....think of the sales they will make...tubing, valves, and all those spendy shark bites.....in a way it's brilliant, but really not nice.....you should pass some cards out during it so you can have the repair work after handy HO's Eff it into a tangle.


That was in home deepthroat

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Time to get involved, some fake blood and a small pump. None of the people in the audience would touch a sharkbite after they saw me try.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> That was in home deepthroat
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty



**** Depot?.....weeelll.....there ya have it.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> View attachment 16932
> 
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 
Another reason they keep they pro's away.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Sometimes I like to hang out in Lowe's and **** Depot in the plumbing aisles where I see a customer asking a salesperson for help....I linger as if shopping...but I am really just listening to what the customer is being told...poor helpless things....hours of fun!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Time to get involved, some fake blood and a small pump. Non of the people in the audience would touch a sharkbite after they saw me try.


I have a vision of Dan Aykroyd portraying Julia Child


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PinkPlumber said:


> Sometimes I like to hang out in Lowe's and **** Depot in the plumbing aisles where I see a customer asking a salesperson for help....I linger as if shopping...but I am really just listening to what the customer is being told...poor helpless things....hours of fun!


Yea...
Like watching the salesperson hand a woman who asked for a brass nipple one of them silver colored brass nipples... :laughing:

Then hearing her say umm no I need a brass one...
:thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

You here for the sharkbite class?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> That was in home deepthroat
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Which one? Was it local to you, or have you simply poached someone else's pic and passed it off as your own?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

U666A said:


> Which one? Was it local to you, or have you simply poached someone else's pic and passed it off as your own?


That was the store right right up the road from me, I took it a long time ago but just never had time to post it.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Sometimes I like to hang out in Lowe's and **** Depot in the plumbing aisles where I see a customer asking a salesperson for help....I linger as if shopping...but I am really just listening to what the customer is being told...poor helpless things....hours of fun!


I do this too, but I get strange looks from other customers when I burst into laughter.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

LEAD INGOT said:


> You here for the sharkbite class?



In all fairness they will fit under some houses around here that I can't. I can teach them pex.:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Which one? Was it local to you, or have you simply poached someone else's pic and passed it off as your own?


I knew I'd seen that somewhere in the last couple of days.
Your guess is as good as mine as to where I saw it, though.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TPWinc said:


> I do this too, but I get strange looks from other customers when I burst into laughter.


Same here, when they find out that I'm a PhD*, they back off as I'm too expensive to answer the questions.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Same here, when they find out that I'm a PhD*, they back off as I'm too expensive to answer the questions.


Do you mind if I ask what you have a Phd in?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> Sometimes I like to hang out in Lowe's and **** Depot in the plumbing aisles where I see a customer asking a salesperson for help....I linger as if shopping...but I am really just listening to what the customer is being told...poor helpless things....hours of fun!


There is a Lowes and a Home Depot near my home. They are literally next to each other. I have passed a few business cards in their plumbing isles.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Do you mind if I ask what you have a Phd in?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


 PhD*

* Plumbing,heating,Drainage

Since there are other companies in the area with the same last name.. so I became a plumber with a PhD*


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Do you mind if I ask what you have a Phd in?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


And give up why he's slumming?

I sure wouldn't.

Some of us ended up here because we didn't have the stomach for our parents aspirations and goals for us.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> And give up why he's slumming?
> 
> I sure wouldn't.
> 
> Some of us ended up here because we didn't have the stomach for our parents aspirations and goals for us.



I am here cuz I couldn't stomach my parents....their aspirations for me were to become a drunken grandbaby machine.

Not a drunk, and they never met their grandkids.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> Which one? Was it local to you, *or have you simply poached someone else's pic and passed it off as your own*?


 
That was a ho comment to make, you're being a pos.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Most of the chain stores are lacking in good service. My wife has several times helper out customers in them. The best one was when the guy was attempting to sale a customer pex for a gas line.:laughing::laughing::laughing: The wife over heard it and ran over to save the day. She even called the employee a dumbass:thumbsup:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I knew I'd seen that somewhere in the last couple of days.
> Your guess is as good as mine as to where I saw it, though.


 
Are you saying he lied to us? Please tell us more...you don't get to make comments like that and have no proof. Unless you're just full of Shiot......just saying:thumbsup:

Proof or you're a bull Shioter


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

My wife has a PhD and I would not trade jobs for the world.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> In all fairness they will fit under some houses around here that I can't. I can teach them pex.:laughing:


 And violate child labor laws. I go union, lollipop guild, local 375.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> That was the store right right up the road from me, I took it a long time ago but just never had time to post it.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Liar. I took that pic with my phone at the HD on YMCA Drive, in St. Catharines, Ontario last Saturday.

You are a liar.
You are a thief.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Are you saying he lied to us? Please tell us more...you don't get to make comments like that and have no proof. Unless you're just full of Shiot......just saying:thumbsup:
> 
> Proof or you're a bull Shioter


From my camera gallery. Who's the POS now?

See where it says "camera internal"?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Well um that same sign is at my home depot cause I was there 2 weeks ago getting gravel

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Play nice boys.....


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> How do I know you didnt save my pic into your camera gallery?
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I can't save into "camera internal". You might regain a shred of respect if you admit now what you've done and apologize.

If not you're just a liar, a thief and a troll.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I can even show proof that I was at homedepot 2 weeks ago

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

In fact, my attorney in my custody battle witnessed me take that pic, as I'm trading plumbing for legal advice, I'm sure he'd testify to such...

:laughing:

I'm not kidding either, we bought a sink and faucet that I installed at his house that day.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

"You're a POS" + "You're a liar" / "Troll" = "Closed Thread"

Nice job guys.


----------

